# Balancing Act



## Silver (15/11/14)

Hi all

I posted a photo of my gear in the "Out and about with your Reo" thread. However, it deserves a bit more discussion on a topic that I would like to share.

*"Balancing Act"*







What is the Reo doing with the EVOD1 you may ask?

They balance each other out! Superbly.

On the left is my Tobacco *Reo - *with Witchers Brew *Blackbird *18mg. It's set up as my "hardcore thumper". 0.6 ohm paracoil. A few toots and it knocks me nicely. Blackbird is not the roughest of juices but it packs a decent punch. It's a tobacco but has a "milkiness" to it. It's quite rich. Bold. Very tasty.

But you can't vape it _all_ the time. It makes me thirsty. It's nice after a meal, but not when I'm very hungry. 

I need something in-between to balance it out. Something light. Enter the *EVOD1. *This little tank with a standard Kanger single 2.2 ohm coil brings out lovely flavour for me with the light fruit juices. It doesn't pack a punch. Rather, it is mellow and soothing. In it I have VM *Berry Blaze *18mg with 2 drops of VM Menthol Ice. Lovely fruity mix, slightly sour with the coolness of the menthol to refresh. Long slow drags - not sucking very hard - just a gentle action - and it freshens my mouth and changes the taste sensation 180 degrees. 

A few soothing Berry Blaze sessions and I am ready to rumble with Blackbird.

What a fabulous balancing combination.

What is yours?

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## annemarievdh (15/11/14)

And here I taught I was the only one. 

Reo... With my desert flavors, 0.6 to 0.8 ohm coils.

MVP... With my kayfun mini, 1.5 ohm coil for the fruity flavors (mindless vaping) 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (15/11/14)

annemarievdh said:


> And here I taught I was the only one.
> 
> Reo... With my desert flavors, 0.6 to 0.8 ohm coils.
> 
> ...



Precisely @annemarievdh !

Reo+MVP - two hall of fame devices 

I just don't have something as amazing as the Kayfun on my MVP. If I put my Kayfun on it I wouldn't get out the house without juice all over me! And after a few minutes it would be the end of my day out. I'd have to take my own toilet paper to the restaurant and put it on the table next to my vape gear. I wish I didn't have such a leaky clone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (15/11/14)

Nice balancing act there @Silver  I think the coffee is the best part.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (15/11/14)

Alex said:


> Nice balancing act there @Silver  I think the coffee is the best part.



Lol, you right - I forgot the coffee. 
Actually, the coffee itself didnt taste good today - not sure what that restaurant did. Tasted quite bleh
I need to sample your coffee someday!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (15/11/14)

Silver said:


> Lol, you right - I forgot the coffee.
> Actually, the coffee itself didnt taste good today - not sure what that restaurant did. Tasted quite bleh
> I need to sample your coffee someday!



Yeah I hate most of the coffee from "coffee shops," they don't clean the machines often enough, which leaves the coffee tasting like burn't bitter crap. And then they still expect you to pay good money for it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (15/11/14)

Silver said:


> Precisely @annemarievdh !
> 
> Reo+MVP - two hall of fame devices
> 
> I just don't have something as amazing as the Kayfun on my MVP. If I put my Kayfun on it I wouldn't get out the house without juice all over me! And after a few minutes it would be the end of my day out. I'd have to take my own toilet paper to the restaurant and put it on the table next to my vape gear. I wish I didn't have such a leaky clone.



Hahaha so funny. Before the kayfun it was the mpt3, wich will soon replace the kayfun again when the kayfun will be on Jaco's birthday present

So I'm enjoying it while I can 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin (15/11/14)

I can so relate to the need for Balance. It's so good to know that there are others like me out there. ... Now I just have ro hrow up and get a reo 

After I fix Gina, she's a twin to yours @Silver, right down to the Evod.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulie (15/11/14)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> I posted a photo of my gear in the "Out and about with your Reo" thread. However, it deserves a bit more discussion on a topic that I would like to share.
> 
> ...



Youve got the moves like jagger!!

haha nice 1 bud!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud (15/11/14)

Very interesting how many people do this. I have a nautilus mini on a Vision Spinner 2 for my desert and more high end liquids which is for when I'm out and about, driving etc. And a Plume/Stillare/Tobh on a Paragon or Vanilla which is purely for Cloud Chasing and fruity flavours as it's usually built to about 0.1/0.15 (This fluctuates thanks to Heins coil building obsession). I get most of my nic from the Nautilus as I don't enjoy nic at low ohms anymore and keep dripping to 3mg or below.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam (15/11/14)

I Vape unflavored in my reo all day long. I have a kayfun filled with vm chocolate mint or lv strapple mint when I feel the need for a treat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (15/11/14)

I keep VM4 loaded in both reos all the time. And in my nautilus on svd I have a fruit or dessert alternative. Usually just b apple or craft vapor yellow submarine. One day on the weekend just before I clean the reos I will load the mini with some hell frozen over


----------



## Marzuq (15/11/14)

@Silver I have a kayfun with a base where the posts broke off. If you want ill send you the chimney and cover to see if u swap those around if it will fox ur leaky clone


----------



## Silver (16/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> @Silver I have a kayfun with a base where the posts broke off. If you want ill send you the chimney and cover to see if u swap those around if it will fox ur leaky clone



Thanks @Marzuq - that is very kind of you - but don't worry
I see myself potentially experimenting with another device - maybe that Lemo - when it is more easily available.


----------



## Paulie (16/11/14)

silver the question i am asking you here is how goes the istick bru?


----------



## Skobbejak (16/11/14)

I just drive around with 4 or 5 tanks, with different juice, depends on what i need...... 6mg 12g 18mg or 24mg, if i wanne kill someone...lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Necris (16/11/14)

Used to keep a mpt3 on my mvp filled with a mix of manchu (guava flavour) and vk banana.
Nice in betweener, ran at 9.5w on a 1.5ohm coil.
Since the cana the mvp and mpt3 have been sidelined.
May still use it on the hammer with a 510 adapter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (16/11/14)

paulph201 said:


> silver the question i am asking you here is how goes the istick bru?



Funny thing is my Nautilus mini still sits on my SVD. 

Not sure if its my imagination but for some reason the draw feels a bit better and slightly tighter on the SVD than the iStick. I use the second smallest hole on the Nautlius Mini. Strange but thats what I am finding. 

To be fair though I havent used the iStick enough. Will use it more in time.


----------



## free3dom (16/11/14)

Silver said:


> Funny thing is my Nautilus mini still sits on my SVD.
> 
> Not sure if its my imagination but for some reason the draw feels a bit better and slightly tighter on the SVD than the iStick. I use the second smallest hole on the Nautlius Mini. Strange but thats what I am finding.
> 
> To be fair though I havent used the iStick enough. Will use it more in time.



Just remember that the power on the iStick differs slightly from other devices. On the iStick you might need to lower power a bit in order to get the same "actual power"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (16/11/14)

free3dom said:


> Just remember that the power on the iStick differs slightly from other devices. On the iStick you might need to lower power a bit in order to get the same "actual power"



Agreed @free3dom 

As i understand it, the iStick uses a mean voltage reading whereas most other devices use RMS readings

But its not the power I am referring to - its just the draw. Maybe I am just more used to the SVD and the way it feels while vaping it. I need to experiment more with the iStick.


----------



## free3dom (16/11/14)

Silver said:


> Agreed @free3dom
> 
> As i understand it, the iStick uses a mean voltage reading whereas most other devices use RMS readings
> 
> But its not the power I am referring to - its just the draw. Maybe I am just more used to the SVD and the way it feels while vaping it. I need to experiment more with the iStick.



That's very interesting, and it could still be related to the way power is applied. Maybe the iStick takes longer/shorter to reach the same temparature which then translates to a different type of draw - or some other interesting scientific fact relating to electrical output

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skobbejak (16/11/14)

Istick copared to mvp, the mvp gives u a constant draw,the istick burns" at the same power" faster and hotter. 7w on the istick feels the same as 10w on my mvp. But its only my opinion, as the guys at the shopsaid im crazy.... Lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (17/11/14)

Skobbejak said:


> Istick copared to mvp, the mvp gives u a constant draw,the istick burns" at the same power" faster and hotter. 7w on the istick feels the same as 10w on my mvp. But its only my opinion, as the guys at the shopsaid im crazy.... Lol


No, you are not imagining things - it is hotter than other VV/VW devices on the same setting. If you read this thread, you will find out why.


----------

